# Lost Full Face Sweet Helmet on Foxton



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Would you please explain to me how your lost you helmet mid run?


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

one legged wonder said:


> Would you please explain to me how your lost you helmet mid run?


Total front range move.


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

wow, guys give a girl a break. It was at the take out not on the river...
nothing nice to say maybe not comment at all


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

melcol said:


> wow, guys give a girl a break. It was at the take out not on the river...
> nothing nice to say maybe not comment at all


slam


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

melcol said:


> wow, guys give a girl a break. It was at the take out not on the river...
> nothing nice to say maybe not comment at all


You realize this is mountainbuzz? A place where no ones safe from criticism, abuse, and especially trollers? Add in the front range to any part of a post and it's game on!


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

well if that floats your boats go for it. I find fun in other ways.


----------

